# My ugly brahma...



## GenFoe

I have this one brahma that just won't feather. They are a little over 5 weeks old and he is so freaky looking!! I've googled this and haven't found a decent answer. I was told it could be "self preservation due to a more dominant roo" but I have 4 roosters and he's the only one that is doing this. Any ideas? He eats and drinks just fine. Very cuddly but I think it might be because he likes the warmth from our hands on his skin.









These are both dark brahma Roos same age.









































His feet are crazy feathered as well. Like way way more than the others. It's so strange!!


----------



## 7chicks

I have no clue but golly he's cute in his own way!


----------



## GenFoe

Haha he is very sweet, but like I said I think he likes cuddles because he has nothing to keep him warm. He had tons of fluff for a while but now that's coming off and he's just bald!


----------



## rob

i quite like him, hes certainly got his own look


----------



## Apyl

lol cute, no idea. Maybe he is part silkie lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

PeeWee took foreeeever to get her feathers in. I think it was over a month past the time her "siblings" got feathers. She also had a growth issue too so I don't know... but I don't think it's much to be concerned about unless there are other problems showing up. PeeWee was a Light Brahma from McMurray's so there's no real way of knowing what was behind her genetically speaking. Maybe yours is just a late bloomer too.


----------



## GenFoe

He is keeping up in size just bald bald bald! Haha I almost hope it's not a roo so we can keep it!


----------



## aacre

I think sometimes chickens are just late bloomers.  He's cute in an ugly sort of way! haha!


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Are they the same age? Did they come from the same place? Sorta looks like my runt chicken. She is about 11 weeks old now, but only the size of a biddy that was hatched about 3 weeks ago. She has all the spirit of her sisters, she can even fly as well as her sisters, she's just a runt. After asking, I figure she may not make it past a year, but for now, she's the only one who allows me to pick her up, I give her what she needs and with any luck if/when she passes it will be in her sleep.


----------



## GenFoe

I bought all 4 brahmas and my two silkies the sane day at tractor supply. He still looks like this! All unfeathered and ugly! I love him though. He stands on my feet when I go out to the coop and ribs up against my legs. We weren't going to keep any roosters at all, and it figures 3 of the 4 brahmas are. But I might just keep him anyhow! Maybe he won't have a big crow seeing as he's such a mess.


----------



## icarusdiedquick

He's so cute,I always love the little miss fits!


----------



## GenFoe

He has learned how to crow! But he hasn't gotten any prettier! Haha my poor buddy


----------



## MaransGuy

I love Brahmas. They're some of the most docile and sweet birds ever.


----------



## adorson

I have a youngster like this right now and is worse off than yours but is also very tiny. He seems to be happy and healthy otherwise. I call him my little dwarf baby. Here are some pics of him through his development.

This is him at 4 weeks old with his hatchmate. There is such a big size difference. Then the 3rd picture is him at about 6 weeks and the last one is 9 weeks. He is still very tiny but very sweet. His hatchmate takes care of him and really watches over him.


----------



## GenFoe

adorson said:


> I have a youngster like this right now and is worse off than yours but is also very tiny. He seems to be happy and healthy otherwise. I call him my little dwarf baby. Here are some pics of him through his development. This is him at 4 weeks old with his hatchmate. There is such a big size difference. Then the 3rd picture is him at about 6 weeks and the last one is 9 weeks. He is still very tiny but very sweet. His hatchmate takes care of him and really watches over him.


Did you see the video I posted? My guy is all grown up!! He's my last rooster now


----------



## adorson

LOL...I don't know how I missed that but he is a cutie! Love his crow!


----------



## GenFoe

Today is a sad sad day. After talking my husband into keeping my guy and saving him from the dinner table.. Something got him. His leg is broken. He is just laying outside. We have to cull him. Poor gentle guy.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Aww so sorry....


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Aww... Hugs  Hope maybe there is still a chance for him.


----------



## GenFoe

I don't know what we could do for him. He can't put any weight on that leg at all. When I pick him up he makes noises like it hurts...


----------



## GenFoe

Well after getting my ugly brahma back together this summer and he could walk on his foot for months I am sad to say he was killed by a hawk yesterday


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Aww! I'm so sorry this happened!


----------



## MaransGuy

So sorry!


----------



## GenFoe

I heard one if the chickens throwing herself into the backdoor. So I opened it and she came running into the house... I threw on my boots and coat and ran outside. I couldn't find any of my chickens at all. So I just stood still and listened. I could hear a ripping sound in the picker bushes in the back, by the backdoor. The hawk couldn't carry him very far and was tearing into him right there in our backyard! I scared the hawk off and found all my girls. Locked them up and tried to get to the carcass but it was too thorny. My husband got home after dark so he had to wait to get it in the morning. The hawk stayed around that entire day. We are keeping the girls locked up for now.


----------

